# How to Increase Hunter i-20 Height



## tperk100 (May 29, 2021)

Apparently my Tall Fescue lawn, being mulched over the last 10 years, has raised the grade level a bit. 2 or 3 of my i-20s do not pop up high enough to spray unobstructed by the surrounding grass. I would like to know what I have to do to raise their pop up height.

I don't know what variation of the i-20 I have nor do I know its pop up height. Pic of head attached.

Thanks much,
Tom


----------



## Ribs33 (Aug 29, 2019)

I replaced all of my 4" PGPs with 6" i20s to account for when I raise my cutting height in the summer. They work great, no more interference with the surrounding grass.


----------



## tperk100 (May 29, 2021)

Interesting, but it does not tell me specifically what I have to do.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

tperk100 said:


> Interesting, but it does not tell me specifically what I have to do.


If the head sunk over time, you can dig up everything to the bottom and raise the position of the sprinkler slightly in the soil, then put everything back. Be careful to measure with respect the soil level first; you don't want the top of the head to be above the grade after because it'll be subject to damage. The head in your photo looks like it's at the highest level possible, assuming you didn't partially dig it up before the photo.

If it didn't sink over time, the only option is to replace the entire head and assembly with a longer one. Hunter only makes 4, 6, and 12 inch models, so this will really be going from a 4 inch to a 6 inch. It's a little more involved but not crazy. You dig it up, dig down extra to accommodate the extra height of the larger model, taking care to make sure the pipe is not at too much of angle. Unscrew the old body, taking care not to get soil into the line. Screw on the new one, not making it overly tight. Check the soil level. You might need to brace it with a few small rocks to keep it level. Modify as needed, then put everything back.

Your head looks the same as the current I20 models. But it lost its protective cover.


----------



## tperk100 (May 29, 2021)

Green,

THANKS. Am looking into this with a little more knowledge now.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

tperk100 said:


> Green,
> 
> THANKS. Am looking into this with a little more knowledge now.


You're welcome. There might be videos on YouTube showing more.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@tperk100:


----------

